# Serving tea



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 13, 2008)

One day a mother was out and the dad was in charge. The little one was maybe one and a half years old. Someone had given her a little tea set as a gift and it was one of her favorite toys.   

Daddy was in the living room engrossed in the evening news when she brought Daddy a little cup of 'tea', which was just water.   

After several cups of tea and lots of praise for such yummy tea, Mom came home.  Dad made her wait in the living room to watch the toddler bring him a cup of tea, because it was 'just the cutest thing!'   

Mom waited, and sure enough, here comes baby down the hall with a cup of tea for Daddy and she watches him drink it up, then says, 

"Did it ever occur to you that the only place that baby can reach to get water is the toilet?"


----------



## Halo (Feb 13, 2008)

:love-it:


----------



## Banned (Feb 13, 2008)

Haha that's awesome!!!


----------



## lallieth (Feb 13, 2008)

eww hahahahhahahah


----------



## Into The Light (Feb 13, 2008)

oh yuck! :lol:


----------

